# Hamble Halloween Meet with C&CC



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anybody going to Hamble with the C&CC(Solent DA) 29th OCT to 2nd Nov ?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a little bit about Hamble in case you haven't been there :lol: 
It's just up the road from Netley's Royal Victoria Country Park which is on Southampton Waters so plenty of doggie walking places and you get to see the boats as well.

From what I can remember there is a pub and a take away withing walking distance as well  

You do have to be members of the Caravan & Camping Club to attend the meet which is at Hamble Primary School which is just up the road from the Police College in Hamble.

Jacquie


----------

